# 20 gallon long: driftwood size?



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

IMO, a good piece to fit a 20 gallon long would be about 10-12 inches long and about 13+ inches tall.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends on what sort of scape you want? You can do several pieces placed together at the base with plants around them to hide that its multiples, you can have the 'base' end down or up, with branches mostly going horizontal, vertical, or diagonal... so many options....
I went with a manzantia piece (23x18x13 roughly ), and at the brilliant suggestion (and help from) my husband, saws-all-ed it in half (btw VERY hard wood to cut!) to make two pieces and did a mangrove root style sorta look
whole


cut-basic layout


in tank now



If you have the ability to cut and don't mind paying extra shipping for the larger size, big pieces can always be trimmed down... but its a matter of how much you want the wood to dominate the scape..


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

And if you do get one larger that needs to be trimmed to fit, it looks more natural if the ends are broken off rather than cut off. But there are always other ways to cover
a cut off end like moss. I had one that I cut all the ends off at a length so that they
all went into the sub. Something like the Mangove look with all the ends in the sub.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you have a fresh or old cut you want to make less noticeable, burn the cut end and sand off the burn edge to make it more smooth.
My husband used a sander on a dermal moto-tool to nick off all the end the. I burned them with a blow torch till black, then hand sanded the ends. It made it more more natural and old/worn looking ends instead of sharp painfully noticeable cuts.


----------

